# Do our pets talk to us?



## dseag2 (Mar 6, 2022)

There was a great, recent thread started by @Jace  about whether we talk to our pets.  I am going to reverse the question and ask whether your pets talk to you.

I am a cat owner and know that cats aren't predisposed to talk to humans.  When we first adopted Andy as a young cat, he barely meowed.  Now, several years later, he talks to us all the time.  Our other cat, Bugsy, is older and he is very vocal about wanting food or attention.  This is a learned behavior from cats.

I would love to hear some stories about how your dogs and cats talk to you.  Here are some cute examples.


----------



## Jace (Mar 6, 2022)

Good one, DSE...my son, when he was young, had an orange cat named
Butterscotch, every morning when I said Hi to him...he said Hi! back...
Seriously!  Really sounded like it!


----------



## dseag2 (Mar 6, 2022)

This is my favorite.  I love Frenchies!


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 6, 2022)

Anyone who has guinea pigs will tell you how vocal they are. They are only small creatures but they have loud voices and they demand a constant supply of veggies. 
My parrot sits on the back of my chair and looks over my shoulder at my laptop or the book I'm reading, constantly making comments.


----------



## ElCastor (Mar 6, 2022)

Our parrot has several favorite activities depending on her mood or time of day -- bath, going outdoors, going to bed, afternoon nap, playing with Popsicle sticks, etc. If I ask her if she would like to do one of the favorites, I will often get a response something like UnHuh. When she was young I would offer her a treat and say "Hello Fred" (we thought she was a boy). Now whenever she is hungry or sees a favorite snack, out comes Hello Fred.


----------



## Chris21E (Mar 7, 2022)

I made the mistake of naming one of my bird with a girl name, and he never got over that


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 7, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> I am a cat owner and know that cats aren't predisposed to talk to humans.



Cats don't have owners, dogs have owners. Cats have staff.


----------



## AprilSun (Mar 7, 2022)

My cat wasn't vocal but had her own way of letting me know when she wanted something. For example,  once she got too old to be able to jump in my lap, she started a way to let me know that she did. She would tap me on my arm and I would pick her up and let her lay in my lap. This made her so happy! The purring began.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 7, 2022)

they definitely find ways to communicate with us.

caught a youtube video awhile back, where a hearing-impaired man's cat used 'signs' to make it's 'wants' known...


----------

